# more uv more trichs?



## ShOrTbUs (May 3, 2013)

i read somewhere that mj plants use the trichomes produced when flowering to block UV light. would that mean increasing the amount of UV light in your grow room also increase the amount of trichomes produced?:icon_smile:


----------



## pcduck (May 3, 2013)

UV-B light is suppose to do this or so I read also.

I ran a UV-B light a few years ago to try it out. I did not notice any tremendous difference, but it was not a controlled experiment. I may try it once more after the summer is over.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (May 4, 2013)

are uv-b lights expensive?
do they need a ballast?


----------



## JCChronic (May 4, 2013)

The kind most people have reported on using are the reptile lights, they come in measurements of 2.0/5.0/10.0 units of UVB ( I'm not a technical person) and you could use a normal threaded socket.
  They wouldn't be more than $25 at a pet store.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 4, 2013)

ShOrTbUs said:
			
		

> i read somewhere that mj plants use the trichomes produced when flowering to block UV light. would that mean increasing the amount of UV light in your grow room also increase the amount of trichomes produced?:icon_smile:



Has more UV light actually been proven to increasae trichs or is that one of those "I heard"?  I think the question would be whether the plant produces trichs to prevent the penetration of UV light or if that is a side function of the trichs?


----------



## DrFever (May 4, 2013)

THG nailed it  UVB light is harmful to plants as well as us  thank god most of the suns uvb is blocked from our atmosphere or there be billions of people with skin cancer and other  genetic issues  bottom line UVB  is bad


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (May 4, 2013)

i thought it was a defense to keep pollen/seeds viable or whatever. no proof though just what ive read around a bit.

i have a reptisun 10 4ft uvb bulb and ballast from an old lizard i had, im tempted to try it out but dunno if its worth the time and effort and dont have enough plants or space to do any controlled experiments.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (May 4, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Has more UV light actually been proven to increasae trichs or is that one of those "I heard"?  I think the question would be whether the plant produces trichs to prevent the penetration of UV light or if that is a side function of the trichs?



i dunno if it increases trich production. i just know that one of their functions is to block UV-B. thought maybe someone else had an article or something of someone trying to increase trich production by increasing UV-B.


----------



## P Jammers (May 4, 2013)

Not the gospel by any means, but I have read scientific studies that would suggest that it does work, but have no first hand experience. 

This will open your eye's however and give you a glimpse in to the science behind it.

httx. youtube.com/watch?v=lfiI78uN3Ks


----------



## DrFever (May 5, 2013)

Hey PJ  not coming across wrong or anything  but could you  post some scientific evidence on this matter


----------



## 911reagan (Jun 2, 2013)

dont know if this is any help but...
ENJOY!
View attachment 52920845-Possible-Role-of-Ultraviolet-Radiation-in-Evolution-of-Cannabis-Chemo-Types.pdf


----------



## Orcaman (Aug 18, 2013)

I have been using UVB lighting now for three years. There are of course different opinions on the subject. UV light is part of this earth and most life needs amounts. Just a reminder, All grow lights lack one light energy, UV light. I use a 24 inch 10.0 in our veg area (18 hour), and a 36 inch 10.0 in bloom (12 hour). The blue spectrum in the UVB is key to the results in the end. Plus I pay $25.00 for each T8 bulb replacing annually.

View attachment 207984


View attachment 207985


----------



## LEFTHAND (Aug 18, 2013)

Dos has ran n tried this   
I know his results were in a more frost/more trich production. 
It's a work in progress starting off with light exposures and wrk in up. 

LH.


----------



## Orcaman (Aug 18, 2013)

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> Dos has ran n tried this
> I know his results were in a more frost/more trich production.
> It's a work in progress starting off with light exposures and wrk in up.
> 
> LH.


 
Great insight and nice too meet LEFTHAND, When I first started using UVB it was only for 4 hours a day. Then we upped to 6 hours a day. Next 8 hours. Finally just using it full time in grow and bloom. What is interesting is that I have found not every strain responds. Got to love, and respect mother nature!


----------



## LEFTHAND (Aug 18, 2013)

Pleased to meet you as well. And glad to hear you've tried n tested the film I've been reading about so much 

The bulb my friend was using he order online have to ask him again what type. But he had to introduce it very slow. I know that. 

After reading what a few breeders clam about there ww and puttin it in dark for x amount of days. 
N having a buddy from here that's tried this to some extent made me try it. Lol I had to. 
I stuck my ladies into dark after a small watering for 5 days fresh air n that was it. Well to my surprise the trich production went up. Can't say doubled but to naked eye you could notice the sparkle. Only thing I found is of coarse all clear. 
So I figured it really wouldn't benefit unless u had a lot of amber in the mix. Lol. 

Thought I'd share. 
LH.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Aug 19, 2013)

Just thought I'd post this. 
hxxp://www.1000bulbs.com/product/93782/GROW-CLWSS800.html

I know the price is not realistic n the "claims" but on the subject of UVB there has to be some good in it if they are creating lights with the option of it. 
LH


----------



## Orcaman (Aug 19, 2013)

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> Just thought I'd post this.
> hxxp://www.1000bulbs.com/product/93782/GROW-CLWSS800.html
> 
> I know the price is not realistic n the "claims" but on the subject of UVB there has to be some good in it if they are creating lights with the option of it.
> LH


 
All I can say is Wow! That is a great looking setup. Problem is, It is still missing heat energy for the price. Only good in warm climates. Here's to south paws! Thank you for the feed back.


----------



## Light (Jun 23, 2014)

BAM sorry, two old thread rebirths in one day!

The reason why I wanted to post this is, I've been tasked to gather as much experience as possible about UVB light and cannabis.  So far I stumbled across these 3 articles.  Please share your results if you grow with full spectrum lights with high levels of UVB.  I know the research done already from the reptile lights, so if you use full spectrum HID lights, fluorescent/ plasma or LED lights with UVB please let me know you experiences. 

http://medicalmarijuanagrowing.blogspot.com/2013/02/uvb-uva-lighting-study-results.html

http://mjgrowers.com/book_what_exper1.htm
(scroll to UV-B section)

http://www.greenmanspage.com/guides/thc.html
(Best, most thorough report)

Thank you,


----------



## DankHobbyist (Oct 23, 2014)

Orcaman said:


> I have been using UVB lighting now for three years. There are of course different opinions on the subject. UV light is part of this earth and most life needs amounts. Just a reminder, All grow lights lack one light energy, UV light. I use a 24 inch 10.0 in our veg area (18 hour), and a 36 inch 10.0 in bloom (12 hour). The blue spectrum in the UVB is key to the results in the end. Plus I pay $25.00 for each T8 bulb replacing annually.
> 
> View attachment 207984
> 
> ...



Not all grow lights.


----------



## Riddleme (Oct 24, 2014)

UVA is bad, UVB is good, it does not make more trics per se but does make em more potent, I use ATI true Actinic aquarium bulbs they work a lot better than the reptile bulbs, if you want more trics just add deep blue, I do this with ATI Coral Plus bulbs. 

I have posted a few pics here,
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=899946&postcount=49


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 24, 2014)

Riddleme said:


> UVA is bad, UVB is good, it does not make more trics per se but does make em more potent



How can it be more potent if it doesn't help produce more trichs???


----------



## Riddleme (Oct 24, 2014)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> How can it be more potent if it doesn't help produce more trichs???



it produces more THC within the trics


----------



## DankHobbyist (Nov 2, 2014)

You can add mh to hps when you flower will up quality also.  Makes lots of heat.  That's another reason I got my plasmas.


----------

